# Upload => Perte de connexion (YouTube, Freebox v6)



## minimat (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros souci avec ma connexion Internet, et le problème apparaît également dans un autre appartement où j'ai installé le même réseau free, donc ça m'étonne de ne pas trouver plus d'infos à ce sujet.

- Freebox Révolution, réseau WiFi activé (canal 11 ou 6, 802.11n activé, 40 Mhz supérieur)
- un iMac et un MBP en WiFi
- DHCP activé, "Assignation fixe par machine" activé

A partir de là tout marche, mais quand j'upload une vidéo sur YouTube (entre 700 Mo et 1 Go disons), j'ai des interruptions de connexion toutes les 10 minutes: les pages Safari ne se chargent plus (mais pas de message de déconnexion), dropbox passe en grisé, Mail se déconnecte, enfin c'est comme si je n'avais plus de connexion, sauf que la vidéo continue à s'uploader.

Ca me paraît complètement étrange, et je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire, et c'est vraiment insupportable au quotidien. Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Dthibault (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est le problème de l'ADSL. Très souvent quand la bande passante en envoie est saturée, la réception présente quelques difficultés. C'est pour cela que dans un client Torrent ou des gestionnaires de téléchargements on baisse la vitesse maximum d'envoie pour éviter de saturer sa connexion.

Dans ce cas là, tu n'a rien à faire. A part peut être envoyer ta vidéo la nuit ou à un moment où tu n'utilise pas ta connexion internet.


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2012)

Même problème chez moi. C'est arrivé à l'installation de Moutain Lion. Mais même après retour à Lion, il persiste. Et tout allait très bien avant que je ne fasse cette mise à jour.

Chez moi, j'ai la configuration suivante : Un MBP, connecté à internet, via un Airport Extrem, un routeur de mon FAI. L'ordi est également connecté à un Diskstation Synology via le réseau wifi. Enfin, il est connecté à un boîtier EyeTV, via la borne Airport. 

Encore une fois, tout ce petit monde a très bien cohabité depuis plusieurs mois, sans aucun souci.

Mais depuis le passage à Mountain Lion le 26 juillet et même après mon retour à Lion, mon ordi n'arrête pas de perdre la connexion réseau ou désactive le réseau wifi dès que j'essaie de faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur le Synology, ou dès que j'essaie de copier des fichiers depuis l'ordi sur l'un des deux disques du Diskstation Synology. Au pire, il plante. J'ai essayé depuis une autre session, c'est pareil. Par contre, je peux copier des fichiers d'un disque à l'autre via le DiskStation Manager.

Et puis je peux lire des fichiers vidéos depuis le Synology, je peux regarder la tv via l'Eye TV et la borne Airport et lorsque le réseau wifi est désactivé sur l'ordi, il continue d'être accessible depuis l'iPHone et l'iPad. ça semble donc pas venir ni de la borne Airport, ni du routeur swisscom. 

J'envisage de réinstaller le système de zéro. Une idée de ce que je pourrais tester avant d'en arriver là ?


----------



## minimat (28 Juillet 2012)

@Dthibault: un grand merci pour cette explication, évidente pour beaucoup certainement mais pas pour moi. J'avais toujours pensé que upload et download étaient deux "tuyaux" proportionnels mais indépendants.

@twinworld: désolé impossible pour moi de t'aider. Je précise juste que mon problème était là sous Lion, et n'a pas changé sous ML.


----------

